# Saving Bear Cubs



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2019)

Here is a heartwarming story about fisherman who risked their lives to save two bear cubs https://www.simbaly.com/view/bear-c...ymorningpaper.com&_z1_tg=lamplighter8&page=41


----------



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2019)

Here are some pictures from the rescue.


----------

